

PhotoHackDay in Berlin - February 25th/26th - ramz

We at EyeEm are organizing the first European hackathon focusing solely on photography. Photo Hack Day brings the most innovative developers, hackers, photographers and designers to Berlin. It's a weekend dedicated to building the next generation of photo applications.<p>Registration is free, and we will be providing beverages and snacks to keep the hacking juices flowing!<p>There are some very cool prizes to the top hacks and we will have several interesting API demos and Q&#38;A sessions throughout the event.<p>Register now to guarantee your spot. If you'd like to present your API, sponsor a hack, or have any questions, don't hesitate to drop me a line at ramz (at) eyeem.com<p>Event page: www.photohackday.com<p>We'll also be live-streaming parts of the event, check out @PhotoHackDay or our website to stay uptodate.
======
xinsight
clickable link: <http://www.photohackday.com>

